# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  WSF Member Recipe Book

## rebel

I was thinking about making a WSF member recipe book.

If you have an original recipe, instructions and hopefully a picture you can submit them here.

I'm hoping to have a hard copy made and give as a Jamboree or Christmas present next year. 

Thanks for your help!

Reb

----------


## Ken

Great Idea!  I'll rustle up a few dishes and actually measure the ingredients this time.

----------


## Justin Case

Very cool idea !!

----------


## rebel

I got a little start today.

----------


## Pal334

That is a nice start. Very nice

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I got a little start today.


 I can't friggin' open it!!! Argggggghhhh!

----------


## crashdive123

> I can't friggin' open it!!! Argggggghhhh!


Neither can I.

----------


## rebel

???  ... works for me.  You may have to wait for the printed version.

----------


## crashdive123

My version of Word will not open a docx file.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> My version of Word will not open a docx file.


 That's good news. I thought it was my computer that was screwed up. LOL

----------


## rebel

It took me most of the day to get this up, LOL.  The file is large and I had to compress it.  Then, I had to chop it up to fit. I still didn't get everything on.

----------


## rebel

I've decided to go in a different direction with this cook book.  I was going to use any recipe submitted by members.  However, since this is a wilderness forum it would be better to limit the recipes to those that use foraged or home grown ingredients and/or primitive methods of cooking.  Examples of these are: Crash's bread on a stick, PGV's fish in clay, YCC's wild onion and venison and, others. If that's O.K?  So, what say you?  Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

I thing that which ever way you go with it, it will be a nice resource to have.

----------


## Pal334

rebel, since you are doing all the work, I am good with whatever you decide . And as Crash says, will be a great resource

----------


## charibelle18

This is the closest to regular Ketchup that I have ever tasted.  It has the advantage of being all natural.  It was given to me by a friend, who got it from a friend.  :munchies:  :Drool: 


*KETCHUP*    (Very Good)

2 c Tomato sauce
-6oz can Tomato paste
¼ c Honey
½ Tbsp Lemon juice
Tbsp Braggs Liquid Aminos or Soy Sauce
¼ tsp Salt or add more to taste
½ tsp Celery Salt
½ tsp Basil



Blend all ingredients together until smooth. Place in a sauce pan. Bring to a boil and simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Chill or serve hot. May be frozen. You will likely be tempted to skip the cooking step and use the ketchup uncooked. It is still good this way, but cooking improves the flavor and sterilizes it so that it keeps at least twice as long in the refrigerator.
Makes 3 ½ cups.

----------


## roar-k

You can download the Office Compatibility Pack from www.microsoft.com which will allow older versions of Office to open the newer file types.

----------


## roar-k

> I've decided to go in a different direction with this cook book.  I was going to use any recipe submitted by members.  However, since this is a wilderness forum it would be better to limit the recipes to those that use foraged or home grown ingredients and/or primitive methods of cooking.  Examples of these are: Crash's bread on a stick, PGV's fish in clay, YCC's wild onion and venison and, others. If that's O.K?  So, what say you?  Thanks.


You could always do two of them if you have that much free time....=)  BTW we actually got some snow this winter.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sounds like a great idea, I'll have to sit down and write up a few for you.

I did check the docx files and was able to open them. I used Word 2003.

----------


## Rick

Your should be able to save that in an earlier version, too. Below the file name is the extension name in the Save box. Just save it to a .doc file and you'll have both versions.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Specializing the cookbook and focusing the recipes on basic food staples, garden vegetables, foraging, and local fish and game, would give everyone a set of parameters to work with. Every region would be different; and applying simple camp or cabin cooking methods would reflect the primitive side of the cookbook.

----------

